# How to store smoked cheese?



## mkriet

I've smoked my first batch of cheese.  I Vacuum sealed it.   Now how do I store it,  fridge or freezer?  Thanks In advance.


----------



## pc farmer

I vac seal and in the fridge


----------



## wbf610

In your stomach!!


----------



## mkriet

How long will it last in the fridge


----------



## pc farmer

I have some over a year in the fridge.


----------



## SmokinAl

I've had it in the fridge over a year too.

Never had a problem.

Al


----------



## crankybuzzard

Year easily...  Depending upon the cheese and how it was treated prior to vac pack will determine a lot.  We are down to our last block of last years early cheese and still have some from January of this year.  ALL of it has been in the refrigerator.  Last year (I think) I found a block burried in one of the frig drawers that was 2 years old.  Ate it and loved it.


----------



## atomicsmoke

Most cheeses will get better with time.

I recently opened a parm Reggiano wedge I bought 2 years ago. It was already aged when purchased (18 or 24 months). Pure umami.


----------



## crazymoon

MKR, I am going to open some two year old cheese later this month that has been vac sealed .


----------



## mkriet

Thanks for the feedback guys.  Now how long do I have to wait to try it?  I heard two weeks was kind of the minimum.  Is that correct? 

Also, I smoked sharp cheddar and pepperjack.  What are your favorites?


----------



## crankybuzzard

2 weeks is a good starting point.  Try and leave one of them to sit for at least a month, you'll be happy you did.

Cheddar, pepper jack, and gouda are our go to flavors.


----------



## mkriet

Are hard cheeses better for smoking than creamier cheeses?  

Hoffmans super hot pepper cheese is a favorite of mine,  but it is pretty creamy.


----------



## drywall guy

Pepperoni cheese is wonderful smoked

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## crazymoon

mkriet said:


> Are hard cheeses better for smoking than creamier cheeses?
> 
> Hoffmans super hot pepper cheese is a favorite of mine, but it is pretty creamy.


 Soft cheese will smoke fine, just watch your temps !


----------



## papaluvsnana

Maybe this is a redneck suggestion, but smoked Velveeta for cheese dip is awesome! I cut a block in half and smoked it for 45 minutes at 100 degrees. Let it sit for a day or two in the fridge and make cheese dip using the recipe on the Rotel can. Add a 1/2 pound of burger and a teaspoon of cumin for an added touch.


----------



## marctrees

DO NOT freeze the cheese.

The texture will change, not good.

Less "creamy" and "smooth" , like more crumbly.

UNLESS used in cooking, then maybe OK.

But still not ideal.

Google it.

  Marc


----------



## smokeymose

I'm keeping mine in a small wine cooler @ 50F. Tried a mini fridge but that little freezer thing in the top corner made too much water @ 50F. Like Cranky said, try to give it a month. I give it a light coat of olive oil before vacuuming, also.
My favorites are Gouda, Pepperjack and Mozzarella.


----------



## smokeymose

PapaluvsNana said:


> Maybe this is a redneck suggestion, but smoked Velveeta for cheese dip is awesome! I cut a block in half and smoked it for 45 minutes at 100 degrees. Let it sit for a day or two in the fridge and make cheese dip using the recipe on the Rotel can. Add a 1/2 pound of burger and a teaspoon of cumin for an added touch.


Sounds good! Hard to believe it didn't melt @ 100 degrees, though....


----------



## marctrees

That olive oil dip makes total sense to me.

But maybe, a just opened that day bottle.

One that has been used repeatedly will have stuff dropped in from air that ? could ? seed mold the cheese.

Experts comment, I'm just thinkin.      . Marc


----------



## smokeymose

Marctrees said:


> That olive oil dip makes total sense to me.
> 
> But maybe, a just opened that day bottle.
> 
> One that has been used repeatedly will have stuff dropped in from air that ? could ? seed mold the cheese.
> 
> Experts comment, I'm just thinkin.      . Marc


I figure any mold seed would be gotten while the cheese was airing a little after the smoke. Actually it seems smoking itself is a mold retardent (Hillbilly did an experiment not long ago that showed that).
I was going through the fridge a couple days ago and found in the back of a drawer a baggie with part of a link of Andouille and a chunk of smoked Cheddar I'd forgotten about. The sausage had mold all over it but the cheese didn't.
I should go through the fridge more often :icon_redface:
Dan


----------



## papaluvsnana

I placed the cheese on a rack above a metal pan full of ice. Only once has the cheese melted slightly when the temperature got to 125, but it certainly didn't melt completely. This is Velveeta we are talking about which I really don't think qualifies as true cheese since it can sit out on a shelf without spoiling! I think it's really some sort of plastic made to taste like cheese! :-)

No matter what it is, it makes great cheese dip!!!


----------



## devildog89

What is the purpose of adding the olive oil? I just smoked cheese for the first time last week, going to do more this weekend.


----------



## smokeymose

Devildog89 said:


> What is the purpose of adding the olive oil? I just smoked cheese for the first time last week, going to do more this weekend.


Just something I read somewhere. It's supposed to keep mold from forming. It's easy so I thought "Why not?".


----------



## BGKYSmoker

In the fridge.

Have had some smoked cheeses for over 2 years now. Longer they are left the better they taste.


----------



## valleypoboy

I think I stumbled upon something cool. With my 2nd or 3rd batch I decided to mix types of cheese in the same vacuum bag but I didnt want them touching, so I wrapped each piece in parchment paper. Something about wrapping it in parchment paper I think causes it to create the little white balls or beads you see on really expensive cheese in a pretty short time, like a few weeks. I had to google it when I first noticed it, but it's the amino acids releasing from the cheese. I cant say it makes the cheese taste better, but it's different and interesting.
Fyi, I vacuum seal mine in small batches straight out of the smoker and usually try to wait at least a week before opening the fist one to eat. I have noticed that even when it's not vacuum sealed the smoked cheese takes a LOT longer before it will mold over. I found a small block in the work fridge that was only in a ziplock. It had been well over a month after opening and it only had the slightest sign of mold starting in two little spots.


----------



## mr t 59874

mkriet said:


> I've smoked my first batch of cheese. I Vacuum sealed it. Now how do I store it, fridge or freezer? Thanks In advance.


Hello mkriet,

In order to answer your question, it would be helpful to know the type of cheese you smoked, hard, semi-hard, soft, or creamy as they require different means of storing, a simple container, vac-seal or waxing are the most common.If you are storing hard or semi-hard cheese for a short period of time, cheese paper may be used.

If storing hard or semi-hard cheese for longer periods you may vac-seal or wax. Be advised though, using cling wrap or vac-sealing can suffocate your cheese, not allowing it to age as it would in wax, also depending on the plastic used, you may find your cheese can take on a plastic taste.

If vac-sealing, don’t worry about moisture on your cheese. Mold is caused by oxygen reaching your cheese, not moisture. Cheese such as cheddar that has been aged for a number of years will naturally expel moisture within its packaging. You may find an example of that here.

 2016 Christmas Gift Cheese - Aged - Smoked - Waxed

 I let my hard cheeses air dry at room temperature before vac-sealing for cosmetic reasons as moisture can cause streaking on the surface of the cheese. I will let it set overnight if my intent is to wax, this allows a thin skin to form on the surface, which to me, allows for better waxing as you don’t want to wax cold cheese.

Hope this helps a bit.

Have fun smoking your cheese,

Tom


----------



## fullsmoke

I sliced and vacuum sealed mine and freeze it after it thawed I never noticed texture difference we smoke and shred it and freeze it all the time !


----------



## mr t 59874

fullsmoke said:


> I sliced and vacuum sealed mine and freeze it after it thawed I never noticed texture difference we smoke and shred it and freeze it all the time !


Many do as you. You will most likely find that the harder the cheese the less change in texture, as there is less moisture loss due to freezing. 

Glad you are enjoying your cheese.

T


----------



## meatstick

So I am going to smoke some cheese this weekend. It seems that everything I have read says not to freeze it. Is this true? I plan is to:

1. Smoke cheese

2. Let rest on counter the rest of the day and over night. 

3. Next day vac seal cheese

4. I have not idea.... Put all packages in fridge or freezer? Will it keep in the fridge for 6-12 months?

Thanks


----------



## mr t 59874

meatstick said:


> So I am going to smoke some cheese this weekend. It seems that everything I have read says not to freeze it. Is this true? I plan is to:
> 
> 1. Smoke cheese
> 
> 2. Let rest on counter the rest of the day and over night.
> 
> 3. Next day vac seal cheese
> 
> 4. I have not idea.... Put all packages in fridge or freezer? Will it keep in the fridge for 6-12 months?
> 
> Thanks


What type of cheese are you smoking?


----------



## meatstick

i am just going to buy the cheap block cheese that's on sale at Kroger. They 1.79 piece


----------



## mr t 59874

Okay, let's hope it's cheddar. Cheddar is a semi hard cheese so after smoking, if it shows signs of moisture on it, place it on a rack inside a open ended bag. When the moisture has dissipated you may vac seal it for short storage. If you plan to store it for 6 to 12 months, consider waxing. Waxing will eliminate the chance of your cheese taking on a plastic taste.

I am assuming that you are new to smoking cheese, if so, good for you. While you are getting a good price on your cheese, buy an extra block for testing, it will be well worth your money. Take one block and cut it into bite sizes. As you are applying smoke to your cheese, take a sample every 15 - 30 minutes and when you find the taste that you are desiring, pull the other cheese as it is done. Doing this will eliminate the long rest period from over smoking your cheese.

Good luck, have fun and enjoy your cheese.

T


----------



## meatstick

Awesome. Thanks for the advice. I'm new to smoking cheese. This will be my first attempt. How long is short storage? And can I just keep these in the refrigerator or is it best to freeze?


----------



## mr t 59874

meatstick said:


> Awesome. Thanks for the advice. I'm new to smoking cheese. This will be my first attempt. How long is short storage? And can I just keep these in the refrigerator or is it best to freeze?


You are welcome. 

I consider short storage for hard cheese, after smoking, 1 month, but have stored it longer. Presently, I have some cheddar in it's original packaging that is 10 years old.

As for you, let's take smoking cheese one step at a time. Yes, you will be able to keep it in the refrigerator. Refrigerating will allow it to further age somewhat as it is in plastic, but not as well as if it were waxed. Freezing changes the texture of most cheeses and stops the aging.

If you desire, I suggest you PM me.

T


----------



## meatstick

Thanks T... I will probably have to do that at some point.


----------



## b-one

I just opened a vac sealed hunk of hard cheese 14 months old no mold everyone liked it. I have smoked Boursin once and it won't age well so I tried it after two weeks it was just like a ashtray.


----------



## mr t 59874

b-one said:


> I just opened a vac sealed hunk of hard cheese 14 months old no mold everyone liked it. I have smoked Boursin once and it won't age well so I tried it after two weeks it was just like a ashtray.


b-one,

Soft creamy cheeses such as Boursin are meant to be consumed, not aged. Only hard or semi-hard cheeses should be aged. I would toss it.

As for the ashtray taste, that is a indication it was over smoked to begin with.

T


----------



## b-one

Mr T 59874 said:


> b-one said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just opened a vac sealed hunk of hard cheese 14 months old no mold everyone liked it. I have smoked Boursin once and it won't age well so I tried it after two weeks it was just like a ashtray.
> 
> 
> 
> b-one,
> Soft creamy cheeses such as Boursin are meant to be consumed, not aged. Only hard or semi-hard cheeses should be aged. I would toss it.
> 
> As for the ashtray taste, that is a indication it was over smoked to begin with.
> 
> T
Click to expand...


No argument hear Mr T! One of these days I may clean up my act following some of your great posts! I tossed the cheese it was just a hunk for giggles. I don't smoke enough cheese in my opinion,currently,to get to much into it.


----------



## mr t 59874

Good on you for tossing the cheese. When you are ready to hit it head on, we will be here.

Have a good evening,

Tom


----------



## meatstick

Are the cheese blocks that I was mentioning from Kroger considered hard or semi hard cheese? I'm going to pick up a variety of them today.


----------



## mr t 59874

meatstick said:


> Are the cheese blocks that I was mentioning from Kroger considered hard or semi hard cheese? I'm going to pick up a variety of them today.


Your question cannot be answered as the only info you provided was, it was cheap cheese.

I suggest as you are just starting to smoke cheese, that you take it slow by purchasing one type of cheese hopefully cheddar, yellow or white. You can then use it as a foundation in learning the art of smoking cheese. We can later get into smoking different types of cheese. While you are at the store, pick up a good notebook, it will be your friend for years to come.

T


----------



## meatstick

image.png



__ meatstick
__ Jan 12, 2017






This is from Meijer but same type of cheese..Kraft/Meijer brand. I was just going to pick up some cheddar, Colby and maybe Swiss.


----------



## mr t 59874

Buy what you like, but we will be working with one cheese preferably cheddar, get three or four of the cheddar blocks.

In order to get you started on a good foundation, we want to learn, using a cheese with the same moisture content, the other cheeses, we will let age.  

T


----------



## meatstick

Will do. Thanks again


----------



## marctrees

Our Sams club in E TX sells 2 lb blocks of A few diff cheeses under their Daily Chef label including Cheddar Sharp , at  $5.98/ block, so 2.99/ lb.

Just FYI.   Marc


----------



## muddydogs

Cheese is not that hard and very forgiving as one can see by reading forum posts were guys smoke it anywhere from 2 to 8 hours and it comes out all right. Cheddar, Swiss, Colby, Monterrey jack and pepper jack all smoke about the same. If you want get a little of each and have at it.


----------



## lunchmeat

Wax is the best.


----------



## mr t 59874

muddydogs said:


> Cheese is not that hard and very forgiving as one can see by reading forum posts were guys smoke it anywhere from 2 to 8 hours and it comes out all right. Cheddar, Swiss, Colby, Monterrey jack and pepper jack all smoke about the same. If you want get a little of each and have at it.


You can make smoking, aging, and storing cheese as simple or complex as you like. My only intention is to share what has been learned over the past 60 years of smoking foods. You can ignore or glean from it whatever you like.

Tom


----------



## meatstick

Well... I smoke a few blocks over the weekend. They are currently in the refrigerator aging. I'm going to give them a couple weeks before I sample them (If I can wait that long). Thanks for all the info guys.

I sampled a piece before I vacuumed sealed them and they tasted like ashes. Hopefully they will mellow out in the fridge.


----------



## hjscm

Just FYI Do not seal soft cheese.  they can contain listeria which love anaerobic conditions.  Same goes for garlic and mushrooms which can cause botulism.  Just trying to make sure you guys are safe.  I know you guys know what your doing, just trying to help

anaerobic conditions

anaerobic conditions


----------



## atomicsmoke

hjscm said:


> Just FYI Do not seal soft cheese.  they can contain listeria which love anaerobic conditions.  Same goes for garlic and mushrooms which can cause botulism.  Just trying to make sure you guys are safe.  I know you guys know what your doing, just trying to help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anaerobic conditions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anaerobic conditions


Huh?

Here we go with botulism scare again.

You do realize some cheese is sold in vac sealed packets?

Same with mushrooms.


----------



## hjscm

atomicsmoke said:


> Huh?
> 
> Here we go with botulism scare again.
> 
> You do realize some cheese is sold in vac sealed packets?
> 
> Same with mushrooms.


i totally agree but i work in the medical field and have seen it first hand.  just want someone who is new to realize there can be complications.  Some cheese and mushrooms are ok but some are not.  Just want people to be aware.  thats all.


----------



## atomicsmoke

What exactly did you see first hand? Hard cheeses developing bacterial toxins due to vacuum sealing?


----------



## atomicsmoke

By the way....Listeria can flourish in aerobic conditions too.


----------



## mr t 59874

meatstick said:


> Well... I smoke a few blocks over the weekend. They are currently in the refrigerator aging. I'm going to give them a couple weeks before I sample them (If I can wait that long). Thanks for all the info guys.
> 
> I sampled a piece before I vacuumed sealed them and they tasted like ashes. Hopefully they will mellow out in the fridge.


If your cheese tasted like ashes, it was over smoked.

T


----------



## meatstick

Mr T 59874 said:


> If your cheese tasted like ashes, it was over smoked.
> 
> That's what I thought happened. Will it mellow out in the next couple months or is it a lost cause?


----------



## mr t 59874

meatstick said:


> That's what I thought happened. Will it mellow out in the next couple months or is it a lost cause?
Click to expand...

Will be happy to answer your question and carry on with you via PM. 

T


----------



## muddydogs

Why would you carry on with PM's? Aren't we all here to learn and teach?


----------



## mr t 59874

muddydogs said:


> Why would you carry on with PM's? Aren't we all here to learn and teach?


Fair question, there are reasons that I personally prefer to work one on one with someone.

 First, it shows me that they are truly interested in spending the time to learn from my experience and knowledge rather than trying to impress others with their often-limited experience.

 Second, it allows us as a team to work with their specific equipment without outside influences that may lead them down a wrong path and or cause confusion.

Third, it has been learned that there or those who might be timid, and don’t want to contribute in an open forum, but are willing to work within a private atmosphere.

Not considering myself an expert, you will find that I often contribute my expertise to posts that interest me. If it is sensed that I might be able to help someone, I will offer to help or at least offer my input.

T


----------



## gmc2003

I don't get the taste like ashes, or like licking an ashtray phrases. I've unfortunately smoked cigarettes for the past 30 plus years and in that time I have never tasted an ashtray. It must be a west coast thing. 8*)

chris


----------



## bellaru

I smoked eight blocks/ four lbs for about three hours in December. It was a mix of sharp cheddars and pepper jack. I too made the mistake of trying a piece right after smoking, even after reading all the tips to wait at least two weeks. Curiosity... 
It was awful! Definitely tasted like an ash tray, ashes whatever you want to say. It mellowed after two weeks and continues to get better now. Give it time.
It can help to use it with something too, be it a sandwich or whatever to help add other flavors if it's too strong alone. 
Good luck


----------



## meatstick

Bellaru said:


> I smoked eight blocks/ four lbs for about three hours in December. It was a mix of sharp cheddars and pepper jack. I too made the mistake of trying a piece right after smoking, even after reading all the tips to wait at least two weeks. Curiosity...
> It was awful! Definitely tasted like an ash tray, ashes whatever you want to say. It mellowed after two weeks and continues to get better now. Give it time.
> It can help to use it with something too, be it a sandwich or whatever to help add other flavors if it's too strong alone.
> Good luck


Good to hear...I going to give it a month or so.

Thanks for the info


----------

